# looking for distributers for my clothing line.



## TEEZYSHIRTS (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I own a clothing line with different designs and saying,I have been open for about 8 months ...I sell online through my website ,but I am looking for outlets to sell them at also.

so far I have only done advertising through myspace ,I really need help on how to market/advertise to get these shirts out into the world.

I have funded everything ,but I really could use an investor to help me get my line off the ground.

If anyone out there knows how I can achieve these things,I would really appreciate the help.

recap: I am looking for distributers,investors and advertising/marketing advise.

thank you,
Teezyshirts


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find marketing advice here: T-Shirt Marketing - T-Shirt Forums

You can find tips on selling to distributors here: retailers related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TEEZYSHIRTS (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks Rodney..this will be a big help


----------



## Jerzcreative (May 18, 2010)

Hello! Contact me if you still need help. my email is [email protected]

I can help you in selling it.


----------

